# Spray/dryer to help get out dead undercoat?



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

My dog has a thick ruff and it's difficult to get all of the dead undercoat out. Can anyone recommend a spray that will help loosen it as I comb/brush? Also, I'm going to buy a dog dryer - any recommendations? They seem pretty pricey & I don't know which features to look for. Thx.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Show Sheen works well on the coated dogs to loosen up coat and make it easier to get out. Its not a spray to use daily, as it has silicone in it, thats why the dead coat slides right out, but you can use it often on a shedding breed because the coat is shed out before the buildup of silicone has broken or damaged the hair shaft. As far as dryers go, the better the dryer, the better your results. The only dryer I find worth using, is the K9II or K9III. They are pricey, but by far the best HV dryers out there, and will last a lifetime and then some when just in home use. If you can find a Circuiteer II, they are usually a bit cheaper, and the exact same dryer. You want to compare Air Volume and Velocity when comparing dryers that you want to blow out undercoat. And the smaller the nozzle hole, the better for blasting that coat out. The cone nozzles work best.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Show sheen makes them smell good and very shiny too.  Check out the horse section at your local farm supply store for the best price. A great brush to use for shedding is the "wonder brush" also in the horse section. Really gets the hair to loosen up and make it easy to remove.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Graco & Inga -- Thanks so much for the advice. I've asked around and all I keep hearing is get a Furminator, which I'm not interested in doing. I'll try the show sheen and the brush suggestion and see if I can get a good price on the dryer. Thanks again!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

winniec777 said:


> Graco & Inga -- Thanks so much for the advice. I've asked around and all I keep hearing is get a Furminator, which I'm not interested in doing. I'll try the show sheen and the brush suggestion and see if I can get a good price on the dryer. Thanks again!


A Furminator can be a good tool, however, it is a finishing tool...not an undercoat rake, or a brush. It will not get packed in coat out, and it will not demat, separate coat, etc. It is only for after a fine tooth comb will slide thru the coat. Is is a carding tool..strictly for removing the fine loose shedding coat, and works best on short coats like labs and some huskies. Any coats longer than that, is just going to cause coat damage and not alot else. Unfortunately, it is marketed as being the "be all end all" for any coat, and that is just NOT the case.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you for posting that - I'm sure it will help a lot of people. I kept getting the same story that it was great for all coats but it just didn't match up with the design of the tool, i.e. those claims didn't make sense to me based on simple observation. And I really didn't want to damage my dog's beautiful shiny coat by misusing a tool. I'm so glad I didn't use one on her. Hopefully, this will alert others to the best use of the tool.


----------

